
Show HN: Word Assistant – Take research process out of your writing - basitmakine
https://seotify.com/word-assistant/
======
basitmakine
TL:DR; I made an app that makes you write 10X faster. It basically takes the
research process out of writing and tells you everything you should write
about, in an organized way.

So, let me tell you the story of the app quickly.

4-5 month ago, I was hopelessly thinking, how could I make a news site I own
compete with the big players in the industry but at the same time, keep
operational costs as low as possible.

Creating enormous amounts of content daily was the issue, of course. To solve
that problem, I first needed to understand the content creation process. So
I've setup screen recorders both on my and a few editors' PCs and we've
started writing news/reviews articles as usual.

Soon after I watched the screen records, I realized an odd pattern, instead of
actually writing, 80% of our times were being wasted browsing through tabs and
reading what others have said about the topic that we're writing about...

At that point I knew I was onto something, because, if there's repetition,
there's a room for automation.

With those findings in my mind, I came up with a hypothesis; Anybody could
write great and in-depth articles without banging head on the keyboard, as
long as s/he knows what to write about! So, long story short, I made an app
that scans the web for you, finds relevant articles, extracts key points ,
important events and feeds you with new angles in an organized way as you
continue your writing. So you never get distracted and waste precious time
browsing through the tabs to see other people's point of view. My hope is
that, it'll help each one of you by taking your content costs down and freeing
up your time! So, here you go;

[https://seotify.com/word-assistant/](https://seotify.com/word-assistant/)

